# Is this a Wild Sailfin Molly???????????



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I caught a bunch of these and I think they are but not positive. thanks. Also got myself 2 more flagfish and another unidentified fish that may be a bluegill fry or juvi. if you know let me know thanks again.




Random pics......


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like the wild sailfins I have had. No idea on the blue ones. You can send me some flag fish, to hard to find around here.


----------



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

Dunno about the others but that's a wee lil bluegill you found. I caught those all the time growing up. The pond was FULL of them. Cutie!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have never shipped fish before but tell ya what Susan if you pay for the shipping and walk me through it I will get you some and before I send them I will quarantine them and convert to flake and frozen, out of appreciation for all I have learned from your posts over the last couple of years.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That would be great, but would rather wait till spring as they are already predicting snow here. But will get back with you then. I don't even get overnight very well so in spring they will ship better priority.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

that would not be a problem, I am working on setting up a 55 for just flagfish to breed. So the intention will be to have them available and I will not have a problem sending you some when you are ready. If I remember correctly you have plenty of tank space so I'll be sure you get male and female, but again dont forget and I will make that happen for you.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool to see the wild version of my fish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Well after a couple weeks I have realized that these wild mollies are destroying my plants so they need to go!!! I dont mind them eating at the duckweed but they are now eating all of them and pulling them out of the ground, I am so irritated right now!!!!


----------



## aquatic_landscaper (Dec 13, 2011)

dirtydutch4x said:


> I caught a bunch of these and I think they are but not positive. thanks. Also got myself 2 more flagfish and another unidentified fish that may be a bluegill fry or juvi. if you know let me know thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one that is in your hand is a bluegill brim otherwise in the family of the north american cichlids


----------

